
What the iPhone X borrowed from the Palm Pre - artsandsci
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/15/16300402/iphone-x-webos-palm-pre-cards-gestures-nostalgia
======
warrenm
> "It’s silly compare the state of tech in 2017 with the state of tech in
> 2009. Just because Palm did some stuff first doesn’t take away from Apple is
> doing them now. Context matters, and our context today is very different."

Nice little walk down [borrowed] Nostalgia Lane .. the line at the end was
especially helpful: "nostalgia looks backward and it’s fundamentally indulgent
in a way that isn’t really useful in tech"

